# Tumor had teeth



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure who reported it first, FoxNews or The Christian Post. But here's the link to the Christian Post story.

http://global.christianpost.com/news/tumor-had-teeth-baby-survives-brain-surgery-in-rare-case-photos-115396/

One of those strange things the human body does to itself. Very weird and creepy. I hope the child has a good life.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Lord Voldemort?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

This reminds me of my sisters dilemma at age 7. 
She was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst. The doctors speculate that it was her twin that attached to her ovary. It had hair, teeth and bone about the size of a half a football. She grew up healthy without any related problems. Lucky girl.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> This reminds me of my sisters dilemma at age 7.
> She was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst. The doctors speculate that it was her twin that attached to her ovary. It had hair, teeth and bone about the size of a half a football. She grew up healthy without any related problems. Lucky girl.


When I used to work at the hospital we would see the condition. The cases I saw were in females, but I've been told it happens in males too. Glad to hear your sister did well. We sometimes had to remove them so a woman could get pregnant.


----------

